# Global period - Physician performed



## Tonyj (Jan 9, 2012)

Physician performed a cone biopsy and D&C . What is the usual global period for that specific procedure or is there a global period?


----------



## ajs (Jan 9, 2012)

Tonyj said:


> Physician performed a cone biopsy and D&C . What is the usual global period for that specific procedure or is there a global period?



Both the cold knife and the LEEP conization procedures carry a 90 day global.  The is found with the RVU table in the CMS website.  Some commercial carriers may have different global periods for certain procedures, so be sure to check with the specific insurance that was billed.


----------



## Tonyj (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks so much. I didn't know where to locate that infromation.


----------

